# Worth buying the Speeco/Huskee Log Catcher?



## NoPaint (Feb 28, 2012)

How is the below part for the Huskee Tractor Supply splitters?  I have the TSC 22ton and wouldn't mind a log catcher.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/speeco-log-catcher-2156001


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 28, 2012)

Check out the 33flame table.  Many have reported great results.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOG-SPLITTE...249?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1435e9e1


----------



## blujacket (Feb 28, 2012)

I bought the Huskee one last week with my splitter.. It works great. Couldn't see paying more for the ebay one.


----------



## muncybob (Feb 28, 2012)

The TSC one seemed a bit flimsy to me. I gave a local welder a pic of the EBay one, let him have my splitter for a few days and he made one for me for a bit less $$. This way I know the fit won't be a problem and if there was anyything else I wanted done he's a stone's throw away. After the 1st year w/o a table I can say it was $$ well spent!


----------



## blujacket (Feb 28, 2012)

I'ts not flimsy at all.


----------



## oldspark (Feb 28, 2012)

If you have the resorces you can make one easy enough, post #14 in this link has one I am going to copy as I have the same material.
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/87058/


----------



## richg (Feb 28, 2012)

I got the speeco version for something like $40.00 from Blains Farm & fleet. I like it. Anything heavy enough to bend it I would be splitting vertically anyway.


----------

